
Ask HN: Which startups are fighting Cancer? - mychael
I don&#x27;t have a medical background, but I&#x27;m an engineer and I would like to help contribute my skills towards cancer cure research or treatment.<p>What are the most impactful startups in this space?
======
scooterdog
Source: was cancer researcher, now for 20 years on commercial side (sales,
marketing, bizdev etc).

Largest impact to reduce cancer rates/mortality is early detection. Biggest
valuations alas in late-stage disease, that's reality, for $8K/mo targeted Rx
that only extends life a matter of months (on average, although some
remarkable responders i.e. Jimmy Carter's metastatic melanoma).

Largest startup by far for early detection of cancer is GRAIL, something like
$1.3B invested.

Long tail of small companies with their unique special sauce. A few off the
top of my head: Bluestar Genomics, Epigenomics AG, CellMax Life (out of
Taiwan), Singlera Genomics, LAM Research, EarlyDx.

~~~
kristianp
Is it possible to get early diagnosis of lung cancers such as Mesothelioma? I
knew someone who has just died from this less than a year after diagnosis.
It's something that's rare enough that false positives might be a problem.

------
wasi0013
I'm a Software Engineer and I would also like to help such researches with my
skills...

I'm emotionally attached to this fight as my mother died 3 years ago due to
adenocarcinoma. That disease not only cost me my mother but also made the
whole family financially weak...

Although, I've completed my B. Sc in CSE ( in the same year my mom passed
away) After completing my B. Sc I had joined a Startup as a software engineer
and worked there for around 9 months. Since then, I've been providing python
based web development, data mining and analysis services on various freelance
platforms and through my website. With the help of my wife I have also started
my own startup which consists of 6 members including us & focused on web
application development & Data Mining/ Analysis services.

I have keen interest in cancer research... Hopefully, I will pursue MS/PhD on
relevant field when I have enough fund for that so that, I can learn more
about it.

My target is to save at least 1

------
jonsi01
I would also be interested in helping with that kind of research. I am a
hardware engineer with background in wireless engineering and other electronic
design. Please let me know if you find something worth while.

------
evoneutron
Might be a bit of a different angle to this, but this startup is fighting
cancer by using drug-combination therapy approach:
[https://www.curematch.com](https://www.curematch.com)

